# Massey Ferguson 5300 Hydraulic Guide Issue



## ranafeliz2015 (9 mo ago)

Hello everybody, i got a problem with the Hidraulic guide of this model. Its starts normal but past a few minutes its getting harder and harder, any idea. I'll be very grateful guys.
P.D. sorry for my english


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good morning ranafeliz2015, welcome to the forum.
Have you completed a service on your tractor recently? If you have, are you using the proper fluids? 
Many hydraulic issues may be related to contamination by air or water. Can you describe what the fluid in the tractor looks like?


----------



## ranafeliz2015 (9 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Good morning ranafeliz2015, welcome to the forum.
> Have you completed a service on your tractor recently? If you have, are you using the proper fluids?
> Many hydraulic issues may be related to contamination by air or water. Can you describe what the fluid in the tractor looks like?


hi, thanks for the welcome and for you reply. And yes, everything looks fine. Dad and I recently change the fluid, filter and clean the oil strainer. The only aspect to highlight is that this tractor has not been used for a long time. We are trying to discard all common issue before buy a new pump (the pump looks fine, its not stuck). any suggestion?


----------

